

Yahoo Live gets the axe - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/11/03/y-live-will-not-continue-playing-yahoo-titanic

======
nickb
Google execs killed YouTube's live streaming project too. They were afraid
that it would chew through a lot of bandwidth and live video is very hard to
monetize. I guess they have their hands full with current inventory...

~~~
erickhill
Indeed. Not only hard to monetize, but hard to moderate. I remember talking to
one of my Y! friends who worked over there during the Y! Live launch. Imagine
their horror when the first Live! masturbator streamed to the masses.

~~~
crabapple
yup, only two ways to approach this market:

\- skype - 1-1, no moderation needed

\- anywebcam - we _want_ you to beat off

------
zandorg
Yahoo Dead?

~~~
lionhearted
They've got enough inertia to keep going for quite a long time, but they're
not a market leader in any of their core businesses. There's better email and
search elsewhere. They've got lots of information there, but none of their
news, sports, finance, etc. are the best online. Yahoo Answers is the only
"really awesome thing" off the top of my head that Yahoo does. Combine with
high overhead and they're not in good shape. Not dead, but certainly unhappy.

